# 1 week old today! *pic heavy*



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

She is a beauty 

I like the name Indy <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Quite the little firecracker! She is a beauty.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies! LOL Mac, she is quite a character already...there's no doubt about gender, she is all mare already!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy Shamoly ... she is such a looker!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am in love!!!
I just got my first foundation quarter horse, which was my dream since I first saw one...
Congratulations, she is awesome.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Susan Crumrine said:


> I am in love!!!
> I just got my first foundation quarter horse, which was my dream since I first saw one...
> Congratulations, she is awesome.


Thanks! Congrats on your new horse! I think I may have saw that on the FQHR page on fb :wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the field they are in ... clover much? 

Some horses are just born with "it" ... she's really special.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have any that are sensitive to the clover, I think it's pretty. My pastures are in desperate need of mowing though! I've got 2 - 10 acre pastures that haven't had a horse on them yet this year, they are darn near waist high, going to go ahead and bale them this week, it will make good cattle hay for some friends of mine.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I love her!!! Her face is utterly adorable!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is a little beauty, love her


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous face!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I see what you mean--she is a little doll!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Super cute! She looks like a little reiner or a cuttin' horse! Love her face!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhhh that face is adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm super happy about this one. I really like Merit but I wanted a filly, now I've got her 



farmpony84 said:


> Super cute! She looks like a little reiner or a cuttin' horse! Love her face!


Thanks! She's definitely bred to eat up a cow, she's already been working the dogs :lol: She'll probably get a reining foundation and cattle work, the plan for her is reined cowhorse.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope she stays that colour. She's beautifle! What colour was her daddy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Puppies, kittens, foals, etc. are always so cute aren't they? Let us know what you end up naming her!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She'll most likely go grey, with her markings I kind of wish she wouldn't. I have found a few white eyelashes though so I'm sure it's coming. Sire is bay. Merit (yearling from same cross) was bay at birth also, he was really dark









And is now slowly going grey. His patchy color makes for twice as bad yearling fuglies :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The Girl's Got Class.

Doll baby
Pzazz
Sheila (means "pretty girl" in Australia)
Sugoi (means "great!" in Japanese)
Minerva (minny for short)
Jezabel
Delilah


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! She is amazing!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Stella! 

Caroline, some good names! The class one is already taken  I love the idea of Jezabel, but making into a registered name the only thing I'm coming up with is "Doc's Dirty Jezabel" (I want to have Doc in it somewhere, that's the old stud my gpa started the farm with and the filly's grandsire)


----------



## SunsettersGirl (May 23, 2012)

love her! so cute


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow, she's drool-worthy . I adore pretty much everything about her .


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a stocky little ******!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Se is so insanely beautiful!!! Gorgeous gorgeous girl!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

She is beautiful! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh she's such a lovely girl!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

She is simply gorgeous! How about Doc's Lil' Firecracker?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

She is a DOLL!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Look at that nice QH butt on her already!! You done good, MH!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Look at that nice QH butt on her already!! You done good, MH!


I think Lacey did good. I was just the matchmaker :wink:

I adore this filly. She is friendly & curious but has just the right amount of attitude. 

I have decided since I got my filly that Merit (yearling from same cross) will be casually for sale and I'm also toying around with the idea of selling Woodstock too. I don't have the time to devote to all of them unfortunately. If anyone is interested feel free to pm me for details.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think Lacey did good. I was just the matchmaker :wink:
> 
> I adore this filly. She is friendly & curious but has just the right amount of attitude.
> 
> I have decided since I got my filly that Merit (yearling from same cross) will be casually for sale and I'm also toying around with the idea of selling Woodstock too. I don't have the time to devote to all of them unfortunately. If anyone is interested feel free to pm me for details.


*GASP* :shock: You're going to sale my handsome boy!? You must wait until I at least come ride him once..and then he may even have to come home with me..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> *GASP* :shock: You're going to sale my handsome boy!? You must wait until I at least come ride him once..and then he may even have to come home with me..


I'm thinking about it, not dead set on it. I've only got one butt and too many to ride consistently. He's too handsome to just get fat in my pasture. I will be extremely picky about where he goes though, he's not a rookie ride and still needs finished. Hook up the trailer, I'd not hesitate to send him with you.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If you make up your mind let me know, I would take him in a minute.. I would have to branch out of barrel racing and everything..He's too much to just sit around..


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

ohhhhh she's just gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful gorgeous stunning amazing droolworthy.



That is all :wink:.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Beautiful gorgeous stunning amazing droolworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all :wink:.


Thanks. Now to wait until she's old enough to ride...It may kill me.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Best of luck with her!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cute filly!! Since she's a little spitfire already how about Spice for a name? :smile:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks HLL! Spice is very fitting, going to have to play around with that one. 

Watching her in the pasture this morning, she must think she's a lippizan, she's got "airs above the ground" nailed. Cracks me up, love watching foals play!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Love that little face, she's beautiful!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Aw, she's a beauty!


----------

